# Barking Dogs



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

Does your dog bark too much? Enough to annoy your family and neighbors?  What do you do about it?

Mine barks when someone knocks or there's mowing or leaf blowing going on, but usually she's pretty quiet. I'm lucky. 

I adore dogs (and cats) but out of control barking like my ex neighbor's dog years ago, can drive a person crazy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2018)

My dog barks very little, even though he's young, so I'm lucky too Rose.  If someone is coming up to our door, he will let out a few warning barks, but always stays silent if I tell him to.  My neighbor on one side has three dogs that sometimes bark through the fence at me or my dog, but it doesn't last long.  Usually the neighbor comes out and quiets them, and if I hear it more than a minute or so, I go out and order my dog 'no bark'.

He's mostly in the house, but at night before we all go to bed, we'll let him out one more time to go potty.  If there are coyotes close behind our back fence, he will bark to chase them away, if he goes on for more than a minute or so, I rap on the window and order him 'no bark', usually I bring him in pretty quick anyway.

None of our neighbors leave their dogs out at night, so it's quiet then.  I used to have a neighbor with a doggy door and a retriever who barked constantly at everything and nothing, day or night.....that was annoying.  I didn't complain, but the neighbor on the other side of me did complain to him....it didn't do any good.  We learned to block it out as much as possible.  I think too that certain barks are more annoying than others.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mine barks  when he thinks he should to let us know what's  going on.  Outside of that, he's  fairly  quiet.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, those first warning barks when a stranger approaches are what the dog is supposed to do, instinct.

Today with the mowers and leaf blower guys, they kept coming back; front, back, side, pruning, etc. so it was a noisier morning than usual for doggie.

I had a friend who's neighbor's dog barked constantly. She begged the lady to do something, but she finally called the police. I think they finally issued the neighbor some kind of citation about excessive noise I believe it was.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 23, 2018)

Dogs bark, and that's one of several reasons I have a cat.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Dogs bark, and that's one of several reasons I have a cat.



I wish I could have another cat, but this condo and woods behind isn't great for them. All the buildings look alike and I'd be in constant fear it would slip out and get lost like the first one I had when I moved here. It's easier to control the dog from slipping out. I would love to have one of each.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 23, 2018)

My pup barks to get out, I don't want him to pee in the house, so I get up to let him out.  New neighbor is a fireman.  His shift sometimes ends at 3 AM. i know he's home because he lets Carbo out and then the brat wants out too.  Speaking of cats.  Cally enjoys taunting No Name.  She now lives in the open space above Old Mack's cave.  I put her food and water dish up theer.  She comes to the window usually around 5 am, I hear her meow, let out the dog, let in the cat, feed the cat, she goes upstairs, let the dog back in.  It's become a routine.


----------



## Lara (Apr 23, 2018)

I babysit my daughters teacup maltese and she yipes a loud screeching yipe at anybody she sees anywhere we are.

She yipes at all moving vehicles, especially emergency vehicles. I don't care how many times I say "No Bark", she never stops. 

I can be sitting at a stop light (she insists on being held up near my face) and she will yipe at all the people on the sidewalk and crossing the street. 

Good thing she's so cute. :shrug: :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

Oy! But the cuteness factor over rides it all!:love_heart:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a barkless Beagle. He will be 15 in May, and he has probably barked 4x's since I've had him. He is so sweet.


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 23, 2018)

"Hemp" rescued * ME * about 6 weeks ago.  We have just returned from his first ever camping adventure.  He was very good at alerting me to the 3 or 4 buffalo herds that came thru the camp on the first night.  Good Dog!  Second night he was VERY worried about the dangerous vicious rustling leaves.  Good Dog!  Protected me from both of those dangers.  Third and fourth night he just slept thru everything = YAY!


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 23, 2018)

One of the reasons an ex-neighbor became an ex.  Her dog barked at anything, everything, nothing.  Our condo balconies were close and doggy loved being outside.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> I have a barkless Beagle. He will be 15 in May, and he has probably barked 4x's since I've had him. He is so sweet.



That's amazing Cindy. Usually Beagles are pretty barky.... just goes to show ya... 15? God bless him.:love_heart:


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 23, 2018)

All dogs bark....it is the continuous non stop barking that grates on the nerves of whoever is listening other than the dog's owner.

It is the reason I am moving, every damm time they go out the barking goes on for hours and hours and hours sometimes for 6 hours or more at a time. Since the owner is also the landlord I am left with no choice....no wonder there is a continuous apartment turnover.

A few barks is one thing, non stop is grrrrrrr


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

That's so very selfish and uncaring of them!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 23, 2018)

Rose....get a cat, they just meow loud.....and only when they want attention or you step on their tail


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> That's amazing Cindy. Usually Beagles are pretty barky.... just goes to show ya... 15? God bless him.:love_heart:


I meant 14 yrs old RadishRose...he was born in 2004 and my cat will be 16 this June. Trying to keep their birthdates all straight


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Rose....get a cat, they just meow loud.....and only when they want attention or you step on their tail



Mizzkitt I have been owned by many cats over my long years and I loved them. Pray, what do you propose I do with my dog if I take in another cat? I live in a small condo community. They can't play outside at will.


----------



## jujube (Apr 23, 2018)

For your pleasure, a little dog haiku:

It is the mailman.
Help! He is here to kill us!
Arf. Arf. Arf. Arf. Arf.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 23, 2018)

My dog barks at nothing. We even encourage him to "speak"...Just nothing. Occasionally, when I take my plate to the sink he will bark for a nibble.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2018)

Another Reason Why I Don’t Keep A Gun In The House
by Billy Collins, former Poet Laureate of the United States

"The neighbors’ dog will not stop barking.
He is barking the same high, rhythmic bark
that he barks every time they leave the house.
They must switch him on on their way out".

"The neighbors’ dog will not stop barking.
I close all the windows in the house
and put on a Beethoven symphony full blast
but I can still hear him muffled under the music",

"barking, barking, barking,
and now I can see him sitting in the orchestra,
his head raised confidently as if Beethoven
had included a part for barking dog".

"When the record finally ends he is still barking,
sitting there in the oboe section barking,
his eyes fixed on the conductor who is
entreating him with his baton"

"while the other musicians listen in respectful
silence to the famous barking dog solo,
that endless coda that first established
Beethoven as an innovative genius".


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2018)

Hilarious!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2018)

We have two dogs and they bark whenever they hear something out of the ordinary , which is a good thing. 
They also bark when we come home from shopping or days when they haven’t been included but that’s from excitement. 
If they do get out of hand we tell them to stop and they do. They’re well behaved indoor dogs. 


Our closest neighbours have dogs but theirs are well behaved also. 
Nobody leaves their dogs out. We’ve got great neighbours. There are however people further down who leave their dogs out all the time and it’s more disturbing to me than annoying. It gets really hot in the summer and really cold in the winter and we domesticated dogs to become wo(mans) best friends so we at ‘least’ should care for them like they care for us.


----------



## Lara (Apr 26, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> All dogs bark....it is the continuous non stop barking that grates on the nerves of whoever is listening other than the dog's owner.
> 
> It is the reason I am moving, every damm time they go out the barking goes on for hours and hours and hours sometimes for 6 hours or more at a time. Since the owner is also the landlord I am left with no choice....no wonder there is a continuous apartment turnover.
> 
> A few barks is one thing, non stop is grrrrrrr


Wouldn't that fall within "Disturbing the Peace" which is a Misdemeanor?


----------



## Butterfly (May 10, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> "Hemp" rescued * ME * about 6 weeks ago.  We have just returned from his first ever camping adventure.  He was very good at alerting me to the 3 or 4 buffalo herds that came thru the camp on the first night.  Good Dog!  Second night he was VERY worried about the dangerous vicious rustling leaves.  Good Dog!  Protected me from both of those dangers.  Third and fourth night he just slept thru everything = YAY!



What kind of doggie is Hemp?  His coloring looks like my Sweet Bonnie (also a rescue) and she is mostly pit bull.  She is the sweetest doggie alive.


----------



## Butterfly (May 10, 2018)

My Bonnie doesn't bark much -- she's an inside dog with a dog door -- so when she barks, I pay attention.  She does not approve of the mail carrier and always barks at her, though.


----------



## AprilSun (May 10, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Dogs bark, and that's one of several reasons I have a cat.



That's the same reasons I have my cat also. My family tells me I need to get a dog because for some reason, they think I won't be allergic to a dog like I am to my cat but I don't believe it and my cat lets me sleep at night rather than barking like a dog does. I like dogs as long as they belong to someone else.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 10, 2018)

As much as I love dogs ... I couldn't stand a barky one. I had one and she got on my every last nerve !  I'm glad our neighbor's dogs are fairly quiet. My Hunter only barks at squirrels. When my husband and I were trying to teach him how to speak... we looked like a couple of idiots  ,acting all excited and barking at him  and repeating "speak...speak....".    Sheesh - I'm glad there weren't any cameras around ....Hunter probably thought we were nuts. He does speak now .....sort of . His mouth moves and once in a while , a little squeaky snort  will come out ~~ LOL


----------

